# Tanganyikan tank



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Is anyone here well versed in Tang. tanks? How much do they differ from Malawi? I have a 55 set up that will have A couple Brichardi, Comps or Calvus, And a couple young fronts (until they outgrow the tank), I have white sand with crushed argonite mix as substrate and want to fill the tank with texas holey rock. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I take it no one hear has a Tanganyikan tank?????????????????

I have set up my 55 and have put some Brichardi in it, I am about to put in a couple Firefin Comps this week, not sure when I will get the Fronts.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry, I wish I were more help. I am familiar with Malawians, but have not really gotten into Tanganyikans. They do differ quite alot. Brichardi will pair up and become very aggressive eventually. Frontosa are real slow growers, but I think you know they will outgrow that tank easy eventually. You'll need a 125 gallon at least to house a group of Fronts comfortably.

The brichardi and comps may work in that tank, just depends on if the brichardi over run it.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Malawians are mellower yet relentless. tangs in my experience are vicious and relentless. Easier to feed the tangs tho, nearly everything is good, where less protien is better for the malawians.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

You might put in some julies - marlieri, etc.


----------

